# Verzeichnis kann nicht gelöscht werden



## Valeri (11. Januar 2004)

Irgendwas (Virus?) hat bei mit im Verzeichnis

c:\dokumente und einstellungen\benutzer\temp

einen Ordner angelegt, der bei Eigenschaften "0" anzeigt. Beim Löschen wird aber gesagt: Verzeichnis kann nicht gelöscht werden. Verzeichnisname ist ungültig.
Weder eine Suche in der regedit, noch ein Löschversuch über Eingabeaufforderung, noch sonst ein Trick hat genutzt. Das Laufwerk läuft unter NTFS.

Auch ein Löschversuch in der Eingabeaufforderung mit "rd" hat nichts gebracht.
Es ist auch kein Verzeichnis, dass z.B. vom System üblicherweise benötigt wird. Es ist somit auch nicht möglich, über einen anderen Administrator den Benutzer ganz zu löschen bzw. neu anzulegen.

Hat irgendjemand einen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## Konstantin Gross (11. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht kann es sein, das der Ordner beschädigt ist? Da gabs mal von MS einen Befehl "chkdisk"? oder so ähnlich der kaputte Dateien und Ordner gesucht hat.


----------



## Valeri (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Counterfeit:

Danke für den Tipp. Das Problem ist aber anscheinend ziemlich heftig. Habe auf Englich irgendeinen Hinweis gefunden, dass das was mit einem Trojaner zu tun haben könnte und trotz Firewall, Antitrojan und Antivir hab ich mir da wohl was gefangen. Antivir fand dann auch 2 Trojaner. Meine Vermutung ist, weil es die einzige Lücke in meinem System anscheinend war, dass ich mir das über ICQ gefangen haben könnte.

So habe ich dann leider meinen ganzen Rechner neu installiert. Jetzt ist natürlich alles wie es sich gehört.


----------



## LinuxMatze (11. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht hilft das:

Starte den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus und melde Dich als Administrator an.
Dann gehst du auf das entsprechende Verzeichnis und veränderst die Rechte.
Danach dürfen das System und alle anderen Benutzer außer dem Administrator keine Rechte mehr an dem Verzeichnis besitzen.
Jetzt müßte sich das Verzeichnis löschen lassen.


----------



## Valeri (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LinuxMatze _
> *Vielleicht hilft das:
> 
> Starte den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus und melde Dich als Administrator an.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich das ganze System neu installiert. Aber wie Du es oben beschrieben hast, hatte ich bis dato noch nicht versucht.
Das Verzeichnis läßt/ließ sich übrigens nicht löschen, weil es angeblich gar nicht vorhanden sei und in der Eingabeaufforderung ließ es sich nicht löschen, weil angeblich das Verzeichnis nicht leer sei. Aber Deinen Tipp werde ich mir für ein mögliches Nächstemal sicherlich merken. Ist auf jeden Fall probierwürdig.

Danke also!


----------

